# Piedmont 3/20



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Did well at Piedmont today. The 'Eyes are definitely making their shallow water move. We started slowly, on the roadbed, picking up a few on Vib-"E"s but the fish that we were marking on the roadbed edges dissapeared from our electronics around noon. We moved shallow and started to hit good fish. We ended up catching 24 Saugeyes, 3 Muskies, and 1 Smallmouth on 1/4 ounce Vib-"E"s in 3 to 8 FOW. Our smallest 'Eye was just at 15" with the biggest going just over 24". One of the Muskies was a monster that surged while we were trying to release it by the boat and wrapped the trolling motor, running off with my Vib-"E". The other 2 Muskies were 26-28 inchers, and the Smallie went about 2 pounds of a little less.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the report Corey. Nice job.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

coool beans sounds like a good day


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"One of the Muskies was a monster that surged while we were trying to release it by the boat and wrapped the trolling motor, running off with my Vib-"E"."

Bet that Musky got a good look at the Vib-E owner and decide deep water was called for.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

He headed for Medina, where he palnned to acquire a vintage Mellow Yellow bottle in which to display the captured trophy Vib-"E" on his mantle piece, like a ship-in-a-bottle. (he-he-he, Shortmemory)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't believe you remember the Mellow Yellow bottle. LMAO and still laughing 10 minutes later.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the funny part is we all know about the mello yello bottle LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.they call him mello yello.

nice going,jim.wish i had my boat out of storage and ready.missed piedmont in the fall and wanted to get in on the early spring action.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, the bite is ON!!!. I'll be down your way next week.........Alum. tell 'em Shortpants, these new-fangled soda pop bottles just don't have the character of the classics, lol. I kinda expected a comment from Lew on the bottle. Where ya at Lewia?????


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone from Coke must have read this post as Coke contacted me late today and are interested in the bottle.  Said it has a value of several thousand dollars if it has the cap and they will inspect it next week.  Until then, I have taken it out of service.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, right..............and Monica had lockjaw.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard the Mellow bottle accidently got tiled over during the bathroom remodel!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Corey said:


> Yeah, right..............and Monica had lockjaw.


Are you sure? Is Bill a personal friend?


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Naw, Lew, Shortcake would never have put up with a bump under the tile. He'd have had the entire house torn down to get that bottle back. Nope Shortarms, I try not to associate with those Politicians.....they've got aides.(he-he-he)


----------

